# Fließkommazahl teilen: Vorkomma- / Nachkommastelle



## Rumborak (4. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Fließkommazahl, z. B. 34,45678 durch eine Zahl Teilen und danach Vor- und Nachkommastelle des Ergebnisses getrennt behandeln. Wie kann ich denn das am dümmsten anstellen?

Ich habe schon bei BigDecimal gesucht, bin aber ncoh nicht so richtig fündig geworden....


----------



## The_S (4. Jul 2006)

so z. B.


```
String str = String.valueOf(ergebnis);
String[] parts = str.split("\\.");
```


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (4. Jul 2006)

```
double num = 34.45678;

double pre = Math.floor(num);
double post = num-pre;
```

Oder so ähnlich...


----------

